
Disruptions: Innovations Like Instagram Are Tough, esp. Midstream - iProject
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/04/15/disruptions-innovation-isnt-easy-especially-midstream/
======
ZenY
We're calling Instagram an innovation? A disruption even. I don't think so.

The iPhone was disruptive. Dropbox is disruptive. Instagram is a popular photo
service but not much more than that.

